# Need Info On GA16DE-SR20DE Swap



## Nemesis85 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hello, I'm completely new on this and the tuning scene. I'm sure this conversation has been done before many times but as far as I have seen all talk about the B14 models. I have a 1993 sentra xe 2 door 5 speed and I want to swap in a sr20 without turbo for the meantime. What exactly do I need to buy for this swap to work and where would the best places to get these items from? I prefer to buy new parts if I can instead of junk yards parts. This car is currently and will remain a daily driver. People say to just buy an SER, but these cars are hell to come across and usually go starting at $4500. I paid $1200 for mine that has 143k miles so I want to use this.


----------



## tlhingan (Jun 8, 2009)

You'll need the engine, all the sensors and distributor, the tranny, the ECU, the front axle and the front suspension from an SE-R. You can get just about everything new from part stores, maybe you'll have to contact Nissan directly for a brand new engine.
This will get you about 140 HP, instead of your current 108 HP.
My advice is to get a JDM engine with the turbo already installed from the factory (SR20DET). These engines are legendary, are often sold gently used as complete kits with all the stuff you'll need for the swap, and I've seen them go for 1800$ all included except installation. 205 HP!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Forgot the most important thing: the wiring harness. It's not as bad as some swaps, as the car came available with the SR20DE, but it's still a lot of work!. Ordering mostly new parts will get very expensive and in some ways, it may be cheaper and a lot less headache in the long run to get an SR20DE equipped B13. But, if you are going to do the swap and plan on going with a turbo, you mind as well get the JDM turbo engine and install it in the first place rather than get a non-turbo and add it later. Another option would be to keep the GA16DE and get a turbo kit for it. It's not as potent as the SR20DE, but it still gives you a pretty good punch. It all depends on how much HP you are looking to get and how much you plan to spend to get there.


----------

